# Single Mother Planning to go to Kuwait



## minnieme (Nov 30, 2013)

I am currently on visit visa with my daughter here in Kuwait sponsored by my Father. We are going back in our country in a month. My parents are working here in kuwait. I am planning to go back here for a job and get my daughter. The thing is I am a single mother and I am not married, never been. Is there a chance that I can get my daughter here in kuwait? Does my Father also have a chance to get my daughter here in Kuwait? I don't have any idea on their rules/laws pertaining to this situation. Hoping some of you might help.  :/ PLEASE. Shukran!


----------



## paul stewart (Apr 18, 2014)

minnieme said:


> I am currently on visit visa with my daughter here in Kuwait sponsored by my Father. We are going back in our country in a month. My parents are working here in kuwait. I am planning to go back here for a job and get my daughter. The thing is I am a single mother and I am not married, never been. Is there a chance that I can get my daughter here in kuwait? Does my Father also have a chance to get my daughter here in Kuwait? I don't have any idea on their rules/laws pertaining to this situation. Hoping some of you might help.  :/ PLEASE. Shukran!


Hi. Having lived there, I think it might be important where you are from. Ask some people of the same origin what they know. On Facebook etc. Or ask someone in HR of a big company. Or do the visit visa thing then enquire once there. Don't ask low level people as they will go in circles.


----------

